# Today's Fire In The Smokies.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The fire evidently was started near Wear's Valley. It has been reported that it was started by downed power lines during the high winds this morning and afternoon.










This pic is from a secondary road that runs right to the base of the mountain range in Wear's Valley.










Not for sure, but I believe this pic is of "Roundtop Mountain" looking towards the South in Wear's Valley.










And I believe this last pic is looking at Cove Mountain(background) in Wear's Valley looking towards the South.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Where are you approximately in TN Vol? Last May we drove through eastern TN via I75. Came through some back ways of northern GA then got on the interstate in SE TN and took interstates to Knoxville, then N to KY. We stayed overnight about an hour or so short of the KY border. I always wondered how close we were to you. We had bought a new to us vehicle in Atlanta, flew down to get it and drove it home.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

About 35 miles from Knoxville. We have had about 8/10ths of rain this evening....not sure what they have had in the Smokies, but the wind gusted over 40mph for about 20 minutes right after sunset this evening and then the rains came. Hopefully it has been knocked back some where it can be managed as the winds have greatly subsided. So far no tornadic activity.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous pics, even with the smoke. Would love to go fishing down there, fell in love with the Tennessee River area 10 years ago while driving through, told my wife I will be back again!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks stack, our greatest threat to the beauty of the area is the same as everyone else's......over population. The fishing in TN is great.....really diversified from the abundant rivers and lakes. We have become one of the hottest trophy Musky fishing resources in North America. Really good Large and Smallmouth fishing for Bass and excellent Trout waters. Right now, the Crappie fishing in the reservoirs is at its annual peak. We have a few Walleye, but nothing like you folks have. That is my favorite eating fish with Crappie second.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

After last evenings rains, the fires have been 100% contained. No problematic winds forecasted so it will be a monitoring process on the hot spots.

Regards, Mike


----------

